# What gear do you reckon these fella are using?



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

If you had to hazard a guess. Low dose GH, cruising on low test & low dose tren, with some masteron chucked in there and anavar/winnie for weeks at a time would be my guess. Thoughts?










No **** of course.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anybody on this site care about their own body anymore or is it just everyone else's? :lol:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

YAWN


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

They look like nattys .


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Dbol, kebabs and beer.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

plus who would want to be 160lbs with 13 inch arms.......


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

dony know but i think the guy on his knees is going to get covered in man muck real soon.....nasty


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

these are some aesthetic brahs srs.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

looks like a gay pride gathering :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ps look at thay guy on the right standing there

"Im the ****"

No, you're just a ****.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno, but I bet they all went into the changing room and w4nked off over each other straight after that picture was taken.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't see why they need to be on anything tbh? Zero legs on show either


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> plus who would want to be 160lbs with 13 inch arms.......


13 inch arms lol....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Could they be anymore ghey?

Don't get me wrong, they look good but jeeeez.

Who the fvck are they anyway? A boy band or something?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just lean no real mass at all

Dont get me wrong good physiques but small


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Could they be anymore ghey?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they look good but jeeeez.
> 
> Who the fvck are they anyway? A boy band or something?


I bet you've banged everyone one of them


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Could they be anymore ghey?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they look good but jeeeez.
> 
> Who the fvck are they anyway? A boy band or something?


They're the 'Gymshark crew' mate

Looking f*cking yoked btw!












1manarmy said:


> Don't see why they need to be on anything tbh? Zero legs on show either


Daniel Blackwell has diesel wheels;


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

davesays said:


> 13 inch arms lol....


matt ogus is reportedly 160lbs with 13.5 inch arms.

so yeah.. 13 inch arms...lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

plus his way of dieting is fuking GAY. cutting for 20 weeks to lose 8lbs or something stupid. He is just boring

and jeff seid eating pbj sandwiches as meals...lol


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> matt ogus is reportedly 160lbs with 13.5 inch arms.
> 
> so yeah.. 13 inch arms...lol


You're probably trolling but;

Do you realise how small 13" arms are lol? Ogus has 16s at least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Matt Ogus may have a decent physique.

But let us not forget that he was in that gay4pay thing


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd say they're on obscene amounts of douchbol and suckonit 250 per day :drool:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

davesays said:


> They're the 'Gymshark crew' mate
> 
> Looking f*cking yoked btw!
> 
> ...


I think that one on the right goes to the special needs school down the road from me.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I recon the only gear they are on is each others gear sticks


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

davesays said:


> They're the 'Gymshark crew' mate
> 
> Looking f*cking yoked btw!


Translate!

Whats that crew involve, they manning a boat?


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

The only one that I think is truly natty is Ogus, in the year between comps he only gained 4-5lbs of LBM. No one on any respectable amount of AAS would gain so little. These guys use the whole "we hate people who lie about AAS, natural revolution" to make people blindly follow them.

As for PEDS. I'd imagine they'd stay away from things like anadrol, deca, dbol and other AAS that cause water retention. So most likely test with AI, winstrol, tren and masteron.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I think that one on the right goes to the special needs school down the road from me.


LOLOL


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Talaria said:


> Translate!
> 
> Whats that crew involve, they manning a boat?


I wouldn't be at all surprised to see this lot dressed as sailors getting up to all kinds of shennanigans with seamen on the poopdeck:wink:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Double post


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I think that one on the right goes to the special needs school down the road from me.


Haha you took the words outta mouth. He dosent look right at all. If only he realised how dumb he looks.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Some quality replies in this thread.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

bumont said:


> The only one that I think is truly natty is Ogus, in the year between comps he only gained 4-5lbs of LBM. No one on any respectable amount of AAS would gain so little. These guys use the whole "we hate people who lie about AAS, natural revolution" to make people blindly follow them.
> 
> As for PEDS. I'd imagine they'd stay away from things like anadrol, deca, dbol and other AAS that cause water retention. So most likely test with AI, winstrol, tren and masteron.


First comment that actually addresses the thread title haha. Have to agree with you, these guys are lean, dry and hard as hell. Rip blend x10000


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

davesays said:


> If you had to hazard a guess. Low dose GH, cruising on low test & low dose tren, with some masteron chucked in there and anavar/winnie for weeks at a time would be my guess. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a screen shot just before the big final bukkake scene..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

boutye911 said:


> Haha you took the words outta mouth. He dosent look right at all. If only he realised how dumb he looks.


Let's face it, he probably realised early on the only way he was ever gonna get laid was to to try and detract the attention away from his face.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

The boys look very good.. If they take gear.. I'd ask for a refund though. They have nice genetics for aesthetics, obviously eat well and train hard etc

But if that use juice for that?! Maybe a touch of anavar but anything harder is laughable I hope


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> plus who would want to be 160lbs with 13 inch arms.......


People who don't want to look like a big meathead.... And want girls to find them attractive, and dont want to eat too much food, and don't want to get too tired from doing prolonged activities, and havent got a mental self confidence issue about being a man and feel the need to get as big as possible to hide their mental self confidence issue.

Lol

I'm 17 stone but there is many answers to your query.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Let's face it, he probably realised early on the only way he was ever gonna get laid was to to try and detract the attention away from his face.


Haha but it didnt work as the first thing i noticed was that stupid excuse of a face.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

DB said:


> The boys look very good.. If they take gear.. I'd ask for a refund though. They have nice genetics for aesthetics, obviously eat well and train hard etc
> 
> But if that use juice for that?! Maybe a touch of anavar but anything harder is laughable I hope


Are you the natty mod? If so that would explain your defence of their gear use lol.

They are clearly on the gear mate, I watched a video of the Jeff Seid guy doing squats and he started sweating like a tap and got high blood pressure and was vascular as hell and poppin, that was proof enough for me he was using, it couldnt have been a natural fat burner and creatine lol...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

davesays said:


> First comment that actually addresses the thread title haha. Have to agree with you, these guys are lean, *dry and hard as hell*. Rip blend x10000


WTF? :confused1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Poke said:


> Are you the natty mod? If so that would explain your defence of their gear use lol.
> 
> They are clearly on the gear mate, I watched a video of the Jeff Seid guy doing squats and he started sweating like a tap and got high blood pressure and was vascular as hell and poppin, that was proof enough for me he was using, it couldnt have been a natural fat burner and creatine lol...


They are tiny! How the hell can you be that small on juice?!

80kg at 6ft is like a swimmer


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Poke said:


> Are you the natty mod? If so that would explain your defence of their gear use lol.
> 
> They are clearly on the gear mate, I watched a video of the Jeff Seid guy doing squats and he started sweating like a tap and got high blood pressure and was vascular as hell and poppin, that was proof enough for me he was using, it couldnt have been a natural fat burner and creatine lol...


Then they must be eating weight watchers meals


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mish said:


>


QUALITY!!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I reckon they all get regularly injected with man juice.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

DB said:


> They are tiny! How the hell can you be that small on juice?!
> 
> 80kg at 6ft is like a swimmer


This a serious post lol? We all know you can take a tonne of gear and still be 160lbs!!!

Infact most of the ****s at my gym are way smaller than me and have been the same for years and are on a load of stuff, although are pretty ripped tbf, but you'd hope so lol, they just havent changed in years and are on a tonne of ****.

Gear doesnt mean big, some men fitness models are on gear year round and they are petite even more so than these guys.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Talaria said:


> WTF? :confused1:


Lol, i'd have said they looked a little moist, wet and soft but that's just my opinion.

@op i'd agree they have good bodies but when you all use guyliner, manscara and foundation before doing a mass "Cool" pose there's something very unholy and douchy going on behind the scenes


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Then they must be eating weight watchers meals


Eh?

You could take 10 grams or gear a week if you wanted to and you would still be small if you ate a certain amount of calories.

Some people don't want to get big, some people take gear and want to stay small, but look ripped either for physic competitions/natural competitions or fitness modelling, so they can look vascular, dry, keep their muscle mass on a heavy cut getting to very low BF.

Im not saying Im one of these, Im 17 stone with like 18% bf atm, but im just not delusional or single minded or simply dumb lol.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

No offence, but the way your defending these guys physiques is gay as ****, stop dick gazing and focus on yourself. What they eat don't make u **** so even if u copied them u might not look the same anyway. Just find/do what works for u...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Poke said:


> This a serious post lol? We all know you can take a tonne of gear and still be 160lbs!!!
> 
> Infact most of the ****s at my gym are way smaller than me and have been the same for years and are on a load of stuff, although are pretty ripped tbf, but you'd hope so lol, they just havent changed in years and are on a tonne of ****.
> 
> Gear doesnt mean big, some men fitness models are on gear year round and they are petite even more so than these guys.


Of course it's serious, if these dudes use juice it's cringeworthy as they are tiny,

Remember when you see someone lean without clothes they look a lot bigger than when in clothes, walk past these dudes in a t-shirt and I bet you wouldn't even notice them.

With **** genetics you can take juice and look ****..

Clearly see these dudes don't have bad genetics regardless of AAS or not.

Those physiques are definitely attainable naturally


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Zola said:


> Ps look at thay guy on the right standing there
> 
> "Im the ****"
> 
> No, you're just a ****.


Took the words right out of my mouth, the smarmy look on his face needs wiping off, preferably with a wrench or rounders bat, something of that nature lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

davesays said:


> If you had to hazard a guess. Low dose GH, cruising on low test & low dose tren, with some masteron chucked in there and anavar/winnie for weeks at a time would be my guess. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dude on the left is alon gabby, he is on here....claims natty too, lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

DB said:


> Of course it's serious, if these dudes use juice it's cringeworthy as they are tiny,
> 
> Remember when you see someone lean without clothes they look a lot bigger than when in clothes, walk past these dudes in a t-shirt and I bet you wouldn't even notice them.
> 
> ...


But you know there are many people have their physics who use juice? lol

Like I said, whether it is embarrassing or not, they clearly juice to stay lean and hard and keep their muscle for prolonged periods of time during their season. Never said their physics aren't attainable naturally, they are tiny like you say, but knowing who they are and what they do *they are on juice*, you dont stay lean like that for as long as they do and keep the look for how long they do.

Also, your ignoring what I said about the Jeff Seid one, explain how as soon as he started his squats he started sweating buckets for half an hour had high BP veins were poppin and hard as hell, this aint natural lol, that wasnt thermo pure and creatine, that was tren or something.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

That matt ogus has taken like 7 years to get like that and he's really small just really ripped.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

beasty shoulders on the one far left


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought they were the new fitness model class that's 1 below classic bodybuilding class, there all love youtube atm, interviews motovation vids etc etc.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I thought they were the new fitness model class that's 1 below classic bodybuilding class, there all love youtube atm, interviews motovation vids etc etc.


Yep Men's physique, seems to be taking over the whole bodybuilding scene, or certainly becoming more popular anyway.

Natty Riches competes in it..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Large doses of Creatine and BCAA's...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> these are some aesthetic brahs srs.


you mirin ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Poke said:


> Eh?
> 
> You could take 10 grams or gear a week if you wanted to and you would still be small if you ate a certain amount of calories.
> 
> ...


Next time you get gear ask your source for a vial of sense of humour

You must be a big fan of theirs I'm guessing?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

davesays said:


> Yep Men's physique, seems to be taking over the whole bodybuilding scene, or certainly becoming more popular anyway.
> 
> Natty Riches competes in it..


I think its because that physique is easier to achieve then the mass needed for bodybuilding+ aesthetics, you just need to concentrate on aesthetics/hardness and low bf.

More for the average joe on aas who can't build the bodybuilding mass or something, plus not even needing to train legs because of there huge shorts. Its not realy bodybuilding, more for showing off to the girlies maybe lol.

Still tho if that's your thing then go for it, its not all about bodybuilding comps anymore.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Next time you get gear ask your source for a vial of sense of humour
> 
> You must be a big fan of theirs I'm guessing?


I got your sense of humour (more like sarcasm), butstill seemed by the way you wrote it that you were saying they were natty lol.

Some more sarcasm or genuine question lol?

Im not a fan of people who do gay 4 pay and run around naked in hotels laughing like little girls.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep, this video pretty much confirms a lot of the sentiments in this thread lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> you mirin ?


Even if I was I'd never admit to it :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also in the fitness model class too much mass puts marks against you not for you so there probably at there max size they can be for there class.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bodybuilding comps come in all kinds of weight classes dude. sayin these guys dont have mass is laughable


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

davesays said:


> Yep, this video pretty much confirms a lot of the sentiments in this thread lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> bodybuilding comps come in all kinds of weight classes dude. sayin these guys dont have mass is laughable


Is this to me or the mod?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

davesays said:


> Yep Men's physique, seems to be taking over the whole bodybuilding scene, or certainly becoming more popular anyway.
> 
> Natty Riches competes in it..


Didn't Riches just fail a drugs test??? Came back with some half baked statement about how it was all a mistake & not his fault.

Fookin' gay thread BTW :ban:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Is this to me or the mod?


to you. you say it like BB is only about the mass monsters competing for the olympia


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol I abit special ohp ?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of people in this thread getting hard for these fellas it seems!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> to you. you say it like BB is only about the mass monsters competing for the olympia


Because that is what the true original Bodybuilding is truly about. Pushing the human body as far as physically possibly. Most bodybuilders do not stay forver in the lower weight classes unless they are so short structured they cannot hold the weight to move out of that class.

This "Physique" class or whatever you call it is and attempt to main stream bodybuilding.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> to you. you say it like BB is only about the mass monsters competing for the olympia


What I mean is the main bodybuilding class is under 220lb and over 220lb,

Then there the classic bodybuilding class below that,

Them the new physique class that there in,

Then fitness model class below that.

I mean they don't have the mass to compete in the bodybuilding classes if there 190-200lb 6ft there not going to stand a chance agains a 5ft8" 220lb guy.

So there competing in the physique class which is closer to a natural weight do easier to maintain.

It still is bodybuilding because is developing the muscles but its not bodybuilding like it used to be, they don't do poses apart from 1 front and 1 back, they just stand in a line wearing hawaii shorts and squeeze there abs. Its not the same as a bodybuilding comp.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Because that is what the true original Bodybuilding is truly about. Pushing the human body as far as physically possibly. Most bodybuilders do not stay forver in the lower weight classes unless they are so short structured they cannot hold the weight to move out of that class.
> 
> This "Physique" class or whatever you call it is and attempt to main stream bodybuilding.


I think Physic bodybuilding is for body builders who dont want to look like completely retarded mutants and ruin their bodies, and also spend allot of time and money and harm to themself doing it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

davesays said:


> Yep, this video pretty much confirms a lot of the sentiments in this thread lol


Very cringy.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Poke said:


> I think Physic bodybuilding is for body builders who dont want to look like completely retarded mutants and ruin their bodies, and also spend allot of time and money and harm to themself doing it.


I don't see at what point you are disagreeing with what i just said?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

davesays said:


> Yep, this video pretty much confirms a lot of the sentiments in this thread lol


What a bunch of absolute knob jockeys.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

davesays said:


> 13 inch arms lol....


That's one ugly looking mofo.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Poke said:


> I think Physic bodybuilding is for body builders who dont want to look like completely retarded mutants and ruin their bodies, and also spend allot of time and money and harm to themself doing it.


The classic bodybuilding class is for a more natural weight also, I think the weight in the classic and physique are similar but the classic is actual bodybuilding poses etc, physique you just stand in shorts. So the two are similar in those two classes I think its just how they compete and are judged that's different.

A 170+cm tall guy for example in the classic class his max weight is about 92kg (14st.5lb) the formula to work out your max weight for your height is all on there website.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Could they be anymore ghey?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they look good but jeeeez.
> 
> Who the fvck are they anyway? A boy band or something?


That's Matt ogus, Jeff sied, Chris lovado etc.. they are all a big part of the YouTube bb community


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I don't see at what point you are disagreeing with what i just said?


You said physic isnt true bodybuilding and explained why.

I called them bodybuilders and explained why they might not want to be a heavyweight BBer


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fair points

i dont know about everyone else but i respect all the classes and i dont think any of the physiques are easily achievable


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RowRow said:


> This "Physique" class or whatever you call it is and attempt to main stream bodybuilding.


I agree with this and the classic even the fitness model, makes body comps open to everyone.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

stone14 said:


> The classic bodybuilding class is for a more natural weight also, I think the weight in the classic and physique are similar but the classic is actual bodybuilding poses etc, physique you just stand in shorts. So the two are similar in those two classes I think its just how they compete and are judged that's different.
> 
> A 170+cm tall guy for example in the classic class his max weight is about 92kg (14st.5lb) the formula to work out your max weight for your height is all on there website.


I agree, they are different.

Both still bodybuilding though.

I could say bodybuilding as a whole is retarded (standing there on stage naked doi9ng funny poses getting judged of your physic)

BUT I understand it and understand how others look at it differently. Or why they like it or call it a sport.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saidtomyself said:


> That's one ugly looking mofo.


What's with all the wigs in your avi? Was it a stag do?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> fair points
> 
> i dont know about everyone else but i respect all the classes and i dont think any of the physiques are easily achievable


I agree its still hard work, there defo on aas tho, can't have that hard and fullness as a natty even with low bf.

I guess:

100mg var ed

100mg tren'ac eod

700mg primo'e ew

200mg test'e ew

Hgh

That's something I'd try if I was 4-5% bf anyway, not that I no much tho...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn't Ogus just win a natty contest? I'm under the impression that all natty contests are drug tested too (not that there aren't ways to get around it apparently). He's always claimed to be natty as well and like someone said in the thread earlier it's taken him about 7 years to get where he is.

Either way, a lot of hard work has gone into those physiques irrespective of whether they are assisted or not.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's with all the wigs in your avi? Was it a stag do?


That's the old days of the football special trains.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Didn't Ogus just win a natty contest? I'm under the impression that all natty contests are drug tested too (not that there aren't ways to get around it apparently). He's always claimed to be natty as well and like someone said in the thread earlier it's taken him about 7 years to get where he is.
> 
> Either way, a lot of hard work has gone into those physiques irrespective of whether they are assisted or not.


Ogus is a Damn right liar imo one vid he did he had major dbol moonface and was swole but puffy. Literally about a week later it was gone and he looked lean. Drug tests are easy to pass. There ways around them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saidtomyself said:


> That's the old days of the football special trains.


It fokkin looks special n all mate :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Didn't Ogus just win a natty contest? I'm under the impression that all natty contests are drug tested too (not that there aren't ways to get around it apparently). He's always claimed to be natty as well and like someone said in the thread earlier it's taken him about 7 years to get where he is.
> 
> Either way, a lot of hard work has gone into those physiques irrespective of whether they are assisted or not.


Yes most of them are natty.

But most natty co opriations dont drug test funnily enough lol, and even when they do, you have to be an idiot to fail it.

They use things liek test suspension leading up to it which is undetectable the next day and keep hormos and ratios in check. And GH can be shot in the same morning lol!

Tbol can be used till 3 days before, anavar 3 weeks before, not sure about other meds but you get what Im saying.

Also like said above, watch their videos during the off season and even during the lead up to contests and you can see they are on stuff, they can be bloated, high BP, veins popping at high bodyfat, and change looks while losing bloat within a few days for example.

They only test you on the night if they do test you.. so you know exactly what to do.

Natural BBing is more "natural on the night" BBing lol, its kept at a more level playing feild than big bodybuilding because of this and is less about chemicals and they definitely work hard through diet and training, but they still take a load of ****, just the way it is.

Not saying they all do, but these guys do lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Called photoshop gear


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Poke said:


> I think *Physic* bodybuilding is for body builders who dont want to look like completely retarded mutants and ruin their bodies, and also spend allot of time and money and harm to themself doing it.


FFS.... It's Physique!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Talaria said:


> FFS.... It's Physique!


Chill thy beans brethren, you knew exactly what it meant when you read it.

Why get annoyed at something short spelled and spend precious seconds of your life letting people know the short spelled word you easily understood annoyed you for some reason because it wasn't spelled correctly, even though you knew exactly what it meant when you read it.

Ill try being you for a min;

"OMG..... It's for fvck sake!"

Oh dear, you seemed to have contradicted yourself


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

I heard the use polygraph tests now to detect whether they are lying about gear usage. Not to sure though


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I heard the use polygraph tests now to detect whether they are lying about gear usage. Not to sure though


Yep they do, in the states at least, the guy from BIOSRAWTV on youtube made a vid about it.

He said sometimes if they fail the first go or cant pass and are well known people they will be in there for sometimes an hour till they pass the test and questions, and all the other bbers are waiting in line knowing whats going on lol.

****ty way to test for PEDS though... I wouldnt probably fail a lie detector test by telling the truth lol...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

More worried about the fact I'm the only one that noticed that him on the right has a hard on :\


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

davesays said:


> Yep, this video pretty much confirms a lot of the sentiments in this thread lol


If some tanned up fools decided to have a posedown in my Caretaking cupboard they better prepare to lose some teeth.Bunch of yellow briefed shandyboys


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chris F said:


> If some tanned up fools decided to have a posedown in my Caretaking cupboard they better prepare to lose some teeth.Bunch of yellow briefed shandyboys


I was struggling to workout what was going on there, and in the hotel lobby, über **** erotic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Think that jeff seid bloke on the right is a weapons grade bellend tbh


----------



## Shrugga (Jun 19, 2013)

Creatine and ham buttys???

Na seriously I'm not having there natural, as someone said a mix or either of low dose test with AI, GH, tren, mast, winny or var


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Think that jeff seid bloke on the right is a weapons grade bellend tbh


The blokes a cóck, can't stop pouting!! I'd be ashamed of my son doing that lol


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

As noted by a few previously, they are clearly running the following:

Week 1-52 100ml ED of semen injected anally via a each other's little c0cks

What a bunch of fvcking t!ts. Id have smashed that little tossers jaw in half if he'd knocked on my door and asked me to touch him. Running round a hotel like kids, ****


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tbh I think they look ****! But at same time they have better physiques than 90% on ere.

as for the question I think they prob take anavar and not much more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> The blokes a cóck, can't stop pouting!! I'd be ashamed of my son doing that lol


Too much of the Zyzz bull**** goes on with him as well


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

too **** for my liking


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Poke said:


> Chill thy beans brethren, you knew exactly what it meant when you read it.
> 
> Why get annoyed at something short spelled and spend precious seconds of your life letting people know the short spelled word you easily understood annoyed you for some reason because it wasn't spelled correctly, even though you knew exactly what it meant when you read it.
> 
> ...


I don't mind someone misspelling words at all, but when I read all your posts with continued physics posted I thought I'd help you out, if you don't like someone trying to help you out, keep being illiterate then, or invest in on of these.



Oh and I'll try being you... OMG I can't believe someone said I can't spell, best post an annoyed response. :bounce:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Talaria said:


> I don't mind someone misspelling words at all, but when I read all your posts with continued physics posted I thought I'd help you out, if you don't like someone trying to help you out, keep being illiterate then, or invest in on of these.
> 
> View attachment 131218


How can you help out someone who already knows how the word is spelled lol? That's like me telling you the 'FFS' actually means 'for fvck sake' using the iPhone with if finger I often use short words, or automatically the alternate spelling for a word. But you know exactly what it means when you read it, so don't get but hurt and waste your own time posting about it and doing it yourself in the same post! Haha


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Poke said:


> How can you help out someone who already knows how the word is spelled lol? That's like me telling you the 'FFS' actually means 'for fvck sake' using the iPhone with if finger I often use short words, or automatically the alternate spelling for a word. But you know exactly what it means when you read it, so don't get but hurt and waste your own time posting about it and doing it yourself in the same post! Haha


You on crack!


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

they are in great shape. BUT, they recently came to my gym (muscleworks) for a few sessions and I can honestly say they are the most annoying stereotypical yanks you'll ever meet. After the first rep the tshirts were off, "whooh, yeah!". Proper cringe worthy but I guess its different over the pond. I wouldn't like to hazard a guess to gear usage, in the flesh they are all very small, just very very well defined.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Talaria said:


> You on crack!


You're*


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Poke said:


> You're*


Wrong :nono:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Wrong :nono:


Ok;

Wong*

Correct in your language? Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Guys are clearly using. But in my opinion they are using in a clever way. The right gear to get away with appearing natural, but staying shredded and the right size to be able to claim natural without being laughed at by the target audience.

Quite a few of these type of guys in my gym. They dont want huge mass. They dont know who ronnie coleman or jay cutler are but know of jeff said and the other lot. Wear the gymshark stuff etc.

Fair play to them i say. They all look great and seem to very happy with the look they have achieved. Better than never being satisfied and thinking you look nowhere near your target size for years on end, spending way too much money, risking health and still not being anywhere near where you want.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Good physiques particularly the guy on the left as you look at the pic. Bunch of pouty fcukin posers though. Natty?? Don't think so but not all that impressive if assisted either


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Poke said:


> Ok;
> 
> Wong*
> 
> Correct in your language? Lol


You are a world class t!t, stop quoting me with your garbage.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Oh what a surprise. Poke involved in another retarded argument and throwing the thread off course :sleeping:

Back on topic. I think these guys have achieved excellent physiques, obviously not BBer size, but as people have said, not everyone wants that. Natty? probably not. The guy on the left has some impressive delts.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Talaria said:


> You are a world class t!t, stop quoting me with your garbage.


Stop quoting me with yours then lol, because you're doing the same in your posts you contradicting bumbaclat


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@PHMG has it spot on IMO


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MutantX said:


>


Homosexuality became widely accepted and being slightly camp is cool. hey, YOLO init.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quite a few "****" comments on here, most gay men don't act like that, and i think people should stop saying that before the thread gets locked for homophobic language!

These guys aren't gay, they're just complete cvnts.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

They seems to be a bunch of jackasses


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

davesays said:


> They're the 'Gymshark crew' mate
> 
> Looking f*cking yoked btw!
> 
> ...


Hmmm, you seem to have lots of pics of these guys...are these all posters on your bedroom wall??


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Quite a few "****" comments on here, most gay men don't act like that, and i think people should stop saying that before the thread gets locked for homophobic language!
> 
> These guys aren't gay, they're just complete cvnts.


You sure?

IMO asking other male strangers to touch your abs and live streaming videos over the Internet half naked being provocative knowingly in front of gay men who are paying for it and ****ing over you doing it.... is gay.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Hmmm, you seem to have lots of pics of these guys...are these all posters on your bedroom wall??


Rrfgghhh pre cum pre cum


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Poke said:


> You sure?
> 
> IMO asking other male strangers to touch your abs and live streaming videos over the Internet half naked being provocative knowingly in front of gay men who are paying for it and ****ing over you doing it.... is gay.


You've obviously heavily researched and possibly even seen these videos going by the depth of knowledge you have about the participants so i'll take your word for it.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

davesays said:


> No **** of course.














What's this knob jockey thinking about them?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Smitch said:


> You've obviously heavily researched and possibly even seen these videos going by the depth of knowledge you have about the participants so i'll take your word for it.


It was all over youtube mate lol, found out from Physics of greatness channel (watch it because he is funny) He always takes the **** out of it, hes like his rival lol.


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

if they were Ectomorphs = probably test + tren

Mesomorphs = winstrol clen /DNP

Endomorphs = not in picture


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

They look.good tbh... i wouldnt mind having it as a base to build from thats for.sure... still a lot of hard work.gone.into each one imo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Poke said:


> You sure?
> 
> IMO asking other male strangers to touch your abs and live streaming videos over the Internet half naked being provocative knowingly in front of gay men who are paying for it and ****ing over you doing it.... is gay.


They're just riding the zyzz bus mate, same old shìt. Makes me cringe watching them and a little bit angry for some reason?? Just wanna drop kick them lol

But I take my hats off to them they are in fantastic shape and travelling the world to show it off at there age is pretty cool lol as bigger cúnts they are I bet they get some lovely fànny/cóck.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> They're just riding the zyzz bus mate, same old shìt. Makes me cringe watching them and a little bit angry for some reason?? Just wanna drop kick them lol
> 
> But I take my hats off to them they are in fantastic shape and travelling the world to show it off at there age is pretty cool lol as bigger cúnts they are I bet they get some lovely fànny/cóck.


I agree, complete ****s and yeh put allot of work into their body and probably get allot a pootang but I'm not angry at them or envy them, Im seriously glad Im not like them or have what they have in any way and feel sorry for them lol, cringey as ****!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just lean no real mass at all
> 
> Dont get me wrong good physiques but small


I don't understand all the likes for this post. Ok, it does look a bit **** but a couple of those guys, the one on the left for example, at such a low bf, are carrying more mass than you would probably believe. This man at 10-12% even would look bloody huge.


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

cockyness confidence and banter keeps you motivated nothing wrong with that, this reminds me of people talking about Justin beiber, you don't have to state how much you dislike someone to prove your not a ************


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I think that one on the right goes to the special needs school down the road from me.


Lol and the one in the middle looks like he's taken too many E's, if you were in a club then you'd be seconds away from a sweaty hug and a "I love you guys man"


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Funny at all the hate going on in this thread, you've got guys on this forum smashing down grams and looking like ****, and everyone comments "good progress mate keep it up!!" but for some reason these guys are supposedly just lean with no mass and it would be embaressing if they were on gear, yet I bet half of you arnt ever gonna get close to them. I find it quite sad that grown men are calling a group of lads who clearly put a lot of effort into working out 'knobheads' and 'gay' because they have tans and a 6 pack, but if you are a 22 stone fat cnut who powerlifts but to the average joe you just look overweight, thats okay that you are nailing 3 grams of gear because its 'manly', pathetic.

oh and just for the record the dude on the far left looks fookin jacked, next you'll be saying frank zane was a failure for his use

http://25.media.tumblr.com/37a3842faea2c7196b5c3f42711d5876/tumblr_mezg8rdv0w1qfnsvvo1_400.jpg


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I don't understand all the likes for this post. Ok, it does look a bit **** but a couple of those guys, the one on the left for example, at such a low bf, are carrying more mass than you would probably believe. This man at 10-12% even would look bloody huge.


Seriously! I'm sorry but have to disagree I know physiques I'm a ukbff judge and I guarantee that if you stood next to these guys dressed you'd struggle to know if the even trained

Great condition but its that , that is giving an illusion of size


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I reckon they're on a high dose of man-avar


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont understand the total negative comments about the guys .. yes the picture is wierd set up wise but how can any half serious fitness or bb person on here slag them off ?? Every fcukin one of you knows how much hard work it takes to look half as decent as these guys. im not saying its my ideal end physique personally but ffs guys come on at least appreciate work rate etc.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

newborn said:


> Funny at all the hate going on in this thread, you've got guys on this forum smashing down grams and looking like ****, and everyone comments "good progress mate keep it up!!" but for some reason these guys are supposedly just lean with no mass and it would be embaressing if they were on gear, yet I bet half of you arnt ever gonna get close to them. I find it quite sad that grown men are calling a group of lads who clearly put a lot of effort into working out 'knobheads' and 'gay' because they have tans and a 6 pack, but if you are a 22 stone fat cnut who powerlifts but to the average joe you just look overweight, thats okay that you are nailing 3 grams of gear because its 'manly', pathetic.
> 
> oh and just for the record the dude on the far left looks fookin jacked, next you'll be saying frank zane was a failure for his use
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/37a3842faea2c7196b5c3f42711d5876/tumblr_mezg8rdv0w1qfnsvvo1_400.jpg


Are you serious?

You think that they are showing off BBing in a good light, making videos of themselves getting bewildered old men in hotels to touch their muscles?

They clearly have great physiques and anyone saying anything different is delusional, I agree with you there.

But come on, these little t!ts are cringeworthy, posing little yank [email protected]

I don't see the problem in encouraging people on here with their goals either, no matter how they look.

If they acted like these cvnts do, people would hammer them because it's not how normal human males act, but they don't, they come here for advice.

Bet your a huge Zyzz fan too if you like these little gimps...


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

I much prefer there fitness model look compared to full on bodybuilding look, less food, less gear and they look better than the majority on here who are smashing in grams of gear a week.


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Zola said:


> Ps look at thay guy on the right standing there
> 
> "Im the ****"
> 
> No, you're just a ****.


Not as bad as the guy second from the left, he looks as if he's completely forgotten why he's there :blink:

:lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

They all look like they are in the sort of shape that women lust after. Job done.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

look like a bunch of *nobbers *but in good shape lol.

seems some people forget not everyone is out to get to 25 stone.


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

I would happily swap my physic for anyone of theirs because I bet I have more BF than all of them put together!!!!!

Took me years of no work and hard drinking to achieve 27% BF so I know how they feel, haters gonna hate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

We can all slag them off, call them *** or whatever...but the fact is, this thread is 10 pages long and im sure they are being talked about all over the world on different forums and in the fitness industry.

We all know who jeff said is so end of the day, they are doing a great job. All press is good press. People know them, they are squeaky clean (bar the G4P thing on one of them).

Think some people need to stop being bitches. Worst trait a male can have tbh. Look awesome and so marketable.

All the bigger guys can slag them off or say its not bodybuilding, just lean, no real mass for gear use. But bodybuilding is just building the body, doesnt mean you have to look like a freak imo. And they have clearly built their body's.

Surely the bigger guys can see how this is a far more appealing look that will make them monies?? Thats worth more than spunking all your money to get a 4th place or whatever at a british finals and get fu.ck all for it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Seriously! I'm sorry but have to disagree I know physiques I'm a ukbff judge and I guarantee that if you stood next to these guys dressed you'd struggle to know if the even trained
> 
> Great condition but its that , that is giving an illusion of size


Personally I think this applies to a lot of competing bb's, until you get to the heavyweight/super heavy class. Plus these guys are not getting on stage at UKBFF, they are fitness 'models'. I use the term 'models' loosely, as with some this only applies to the body not the face


----------

